# Frage zum Burn-Tool.



## d&a (27. April 2007)

Hi. Ich würde gerne das Burn-Tool wie bei einem Filter gleichmäßig auf eine Fläche anwenden. Geht das?


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2007)

Hai,


was ist das Burn-Tool ?
Hast du mal eine Beispielbild für den Effekt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## pamax (28. April 2007)

Hi,

nach 3Sekunden Googlen: http://iit.bloomu.edu/vthc/Photoshop/Enhancing/burning.htm
Beim eigentlichen Problem kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

mfg pmx


----------



## Beppone (28. April 2007)

Die Funktionen "Nachbelichten", "Abwedeln" und "Schwamm" simulieren handwerkliche Dunkelkammerarbeit auf dem Rechner.

Mit den Gradationskurven kannst du flächig (und wesentlich differenzierter) "nachbelichten" oder "abwedeln". Sobald du die Ebenenmasken einbeziehst, natürlich auch partiell (sogar beliebig reversibel / korrigierbar).

Deshalb verwendet man die o.g. Tools eigentlich nur, wenn's schnell und partiell gehen soll. Ist Präzision angesagt, brauchst du mit diesen Funktionen erst gar nicht anzufangen.

Grüße.


----------

